# Smokers?



## Duality Jack (Aug 13, 2009)

I always wondered who smokes these days so I just will go out and ask!


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 13, 2009)

HellÃ¸u.

Just in case you run out of cigarettes/tobacco/rolling paper?


----------



## Holsety (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope.

Already got bad lungs, don't feel like fucking them up more


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

Off and on, yes.  Depends on the stress level.  Which sucks because after things sort them out then it's time to quit.

I've quit smoking many, many times. 


I'll smoke weed once in a blue moon when I have a good chunk of time to myself off.  Just a way to relax for a night and have my back and shoulder be pain free without ibuprofin. *G*


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't and don't want to. Yuck.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 13, 2009)

Trying to quit for the most part. Though one every now and again is nice.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate smokers. They kick my ass on left 4 dead. Anyway, I dont smoke. It's bad to me.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 13, 2009)

Weed. Changed my life for the better. Although not as much now, I'm quite busy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 13, 2009)

not really but ive been a passive smoker ever since i was born  both my parents are smoking. but i dont mind at all^^ im very resistant to smoke, it doesnt bother me.
my parents once wanted to stop, that was HILARIOUS XD my mom got fat and my dad started to chew gum which he TOTALLY hates XD they were both extremely grumpy and after one week both started again^^


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 13, 2009)

Usually smoke, but I haven't had one since Saturday night, thanks to money issues. Well, I got the money last night, I'm just trying to see if I can go a week without a cig, and then another week, and then another... see how far I can get. 

I'm not getting my hopes up on this, though... last night I was ready to walk the four miles to the nearest gas station at 3am for a cig, but laziness won over addiction.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally I smoke a pack every few days and a gram or two every few weeks, Casual like that,


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope. Never tried it. Never will.

I have no problem with smokers as long as they stay the hell away from me when they're smoking, though.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been smoking for four years, I started when I was twelve, my mother disapproves, but fuck her, she started when she was 15 and quit smoking two months ago (she's 55 years old now).

Smoking + snus.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Usually smoke, but I haven't had one since Saturday night, thanks to money issues. Well, I got the money last night, I'm just trying to see if I can go a week without a cig, and then another week, and then another... see how far I can get.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up on this, though... last night I was ready to walk the four miles to the nearest gas station at 3am for a cig, but laziness won over addiction.



Gods bless sloth *L*.

The only way I was able to quit for long periods of time was through not being able to afford them.  but if you can make it three days (while your body detoxes), then three weeks (when you get that last kick of a craving), you're in the clear.

One thing I did that really helped me quit was taking the money that I would have used for one pack of smokes after three days and rewarding myself for being smoke-free with that cash, and reminding myself what I lose whenever I smoke a pack.  For example, after three days of being smoke free I bought a cd.  After three weeks of being smoke free I went and saw a movie.  Both cost as much as a pack,  and it gave me a goal to work for.

Cheaper then nicorette and the patch, and much more fun *S*.


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2009)

Chainy said:


> I hate smokers. They kick my ass on left 4 dead. Anyway, I dont smoke. It's bad to me.



I've thought the same thing 
But I love the sound they make when they die
"Hrraaaaa <3"
orgasmic.

Oh and I smoke cigars, cigarillos and err... other.. things. Yeah.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 13, 2009)

Cigarettes can go and die.

No, not in a fire, I'd rather they drowned.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been offered multiple times, but I turn them down. Smoking has fucked my friends up way too much.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dqTrUpmwPg @ 0:52


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 13, 2009)

Tobacco: Very, very rarely have a nice Cuban cigar (average that less than once a year).  Rare because they're goddamn expensive (which is probably a good thing, 'cause they're awesome).

Drugs: Good old pot from time to time, but even that I don't have much (maybe once a month at most)


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2009)

Oooo....I miss a good cuban.  It's been 10 years.  *sighs*

Cuban and crown royal.  best way to turn 19 *G*.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 13, 2009)

Cigs....never.  Cigars, the occasional  pipe and the odd bit of grass.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

you need to differentiate tobacco from,
 overly poisonous pesticide filled  cigs


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2009)

Never smoked anything, had it offered a few times when in high school, but never took up the offer.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 13, 2009)

smoking is awful, I never liked it
I tried pot but I proably wont do it again


----------



## Nargle (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't associate myself with anyone who smokes. Just smelling it on your clothes will send me into a wheezing fit.

I really hate how so many smokers think that their smoke can't hurt anyone. At my college, people smoke right outside the school where there are obviously "Do Not Smoke" signs ALL over the place. I have to walk down the street and sit on the curb while I wait to get picked up instead of sitting on a bench like I SHOULD be able to. I even sat RIGHT NEXT to a "Do Not Smoke" sign and I was still driven off by clouds of smoke. I really wish they'd start enforcing the rules. Yeah, it may suck to get off your ass and walk an extra 20 feet to go smoke, but at least you aren't blacking out because you can't breath. Assholes.


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 13, 2009)

i smoke my tyres


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 13, 2009)

I smoke a mix of RÃ¸d 3 and dried socks.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 13, 2009)

I smoke Prince Red's. God damn they're awesome. I haven't smoked for 2 months now though, mostly because lack of desire to buy cigarettes.....


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll never smoke.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 13, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't associate myself with anyone who smokes. Just smelling it on your clothes will send me into a wheezing fit.
> 
> I really hate how so many smokers think that their smoke can't hurt anyone. At my college, people smoke right outside the school where there are obviously "Do Not Smoke" signs ALL over the place. I have to walk down the street and sit on the curb while I wait to get picked up instead of sitting on a bench like I SHOULD be able to. I even sat RIGHT NEXT to a "Do Not Smoke" sign and I was still driven off by clouds of smoke. I really wish they'd start enforcing the rules. Yeah, it may suck to get off your ass and walk an extra 20 feet to go smoke, but at least you aren't blacking out because you can't breath. Assholes.


The same was a problem down where I go to college. The smokers would treat the entire down town area like a smoker's lounge. It's sad considering all the smokers I know that friends don't do that. Now there are these anti-smoking laws to protect non smokers, and we don't have the problem anymore because it's enforced.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

I just finished off a cigarette about 20 minutes ago lol,  Marlboro L&Ms, they're cheap (less than $5) and they're pretty good.

I smoke cigarettes, hookah, and weed (1-3 times a month). So yes to drugs and tobacco.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll smoke a cove cigarette about once a week, depending on who I'm with and what my mood is.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope. I never see myself having a cigarette touch my lips, ever. The smell alone makes me want to gag.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 13, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dqTrUpmwPg @ 0:52



dude that is just epic XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd much rather do cigs than drugs. 
I can't wait for October so I can _legally_ buy cigarettes here!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'd much rather do cigs than drugs.
> I can't wait for October so I can _legally_ buy cigarettes here!


 
I know, right?  It's irritating not being able to buy them yourself! I'm two weeks away from gaining that legal right, and it's annoying as hell! lol


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's gross, so no I do not smoke. I do not like being around smokers either, they make it hard to breathe, especially when indoors or in a damn car. The smoke hurts my eyes too. And ewww, the smell!


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 13, 2009)

I fail at quitting.

I was all excited (and three seconds from a homicidal episode) about quitting, then I hear "Hey, you wanna ride along to the store with me? I'll buy you a pack of cigarettes."

I am so weak, but I am also happy, so I guess it evens out. In any case, I smoke 1-2 cigs a day on average, so I'm not horribly worried about it (or what anyone else thinks, either).


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I fail at quitting.
> 
> I was all excited (and three seconds from a homicidal episode) about quitting, then I hear "Hey, you wanna ride along to the store with me? *I'll buy you a pack of cigarettes."*
> 
> I am so weak, but I am also happy, so I guess it evens out. In any case, I smoke 1-2 cigs a day on average, so I'm not horribly worried about it (or what anyone else thinks, either).


 
I envy you.  You have no idea.  I ran out


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I envy you.  You have no idea.  I ran out



I've been out since Saturday night... I feel your pain. At least they're still relatively cheap around here (under $4 if you get generic). I still miss my $.75 little cigars... they're still under $2 since the tax hike in March, but the only store that carries them is 25 miles away from where I live.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 13, 2009)

What about a 'used to' option?

I some weed now and then, although I used to fucking constantly. And loved it, I won't lie. I used to smoke ciggs, too, but I don't anymore. ;/


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> I've been out since Saturday night... I feel your pain. At least they're still relatively cheap around here (under $4 if you get generic). I still miss my $.75 little cigars... they're still under $2 since the tax hike in March, but the only store that carries them is 25 miles away from where I live.


 
If I was legal, I would get in my truck and go get a pack right now.  Just two more weeks...two more weeks.  but hopefully only one more day until I get a new pack lol.  My fav brand only costs me $4.50-ish, so they're still kinda cheap (luckily).


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

I smoke cigars. 

I dunno, my friends got me into it. I love Game cigars, esp. Wine flavored. They're cheap but they're not bad. 

Macanudo Portofinos, for when I'm feeling it...but 6 dollars for a cigar makes those my 'special' occasion cigars.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Never.. Il never smoke... Just the smell make me want to puke and the fact they are full of crap, even more then it would need to kill you.

So just nope.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 14, 2009)

On the topic of cigarettes, here's a new way to light a cigarette. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDFL5_Jfhfc


----------



## Foxus (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never smoked and I don't plan to.


----------



## RainTigress (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll admit, I love my ganja.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 14, 2009)

canabisdrugfag reporting in.


----------



## micolithe (Aug 14, 2009)

I quit smoking around the time they added the fire safety chemicals to cigarettes. It made them taste like sludge. The only cigarettes that didn't become completely ruined were Camels


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen a relation die of lung cancer.
I will never even consider smoking.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope.  Don't plan to try either.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 14, 2009)

Tobacco smoke is too sharp and stingy for me, it's not that great.
Not that I don't smoke. Go figure.

Also, HANDS ARE HUGE e.t.c.


----------



## Shino (Aug 14, 2009)

Ugh. Not only do I find cigarettes and smokers disgusting, but I'm mildly allergic to cigarette smoke.
And secondhand pot smoke gives me the world's worst headache...


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been smoking fags off and on for the past five years. I started with Marlboro reds, then somebody at one of my jobs got me onto Newports, which then I got into Marlboro Menthol. The last time I tried to quit was two years ago, and I managed to go six months without a fag. Sadly after a stressful day at work.. it got me to light up, again. Now I kind of don't want to quit. Oddly, smoking helps me write.

As for the other stuff, no. Never touched it.


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2009)

Newports MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Sabian (Aug 14, 2009)

Hahaha, I am actually enjoying a hookah right now. Not as terrible for you and you can socialize. But then again, I am alone tonight


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> I've seen a relation die of lung cancer.
> I will never even consider smoking.


 
I saw 2 grandparents die from cancer: One quickly, one over a period of nearly 10 years (He had the tumor removed from his throat, and spent the rest of his days succumbing to heart disease and alcoholism at his home, and in a VA Hospital). And both of them had full lives; My Grandfather, despite really not doing shit for my father, and not really doing much late in life had a crazy youth, and didn't regret any of the stupid shit he did....

And none of that stopped me from trying drugs or cigarettes...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 15, 2009)

Sabian said:


> Hahaha, I am actually enjoying a hookah right now. Not as terrible for you and you can socialize. But then again, I am alone tonight



Actually, Hookah's are worse than cigarettes. Due to the fact that the water is a very poor filter.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 15, 2009)

Weed is for pussies. Smoke Kush


----------



## Poink (Aug 15, 2009)

interresting results.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 15, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I've been smoking fags off and on for the past five years. I started with Marlboro reds, then somebody at one of my jobs got me onto Newports, which then I got into Marlboro Menthol. The last time I tried to quit was two years ago, and I managed to go six months without a fag. Sadly after a stressful day at work.. it got me to light up, again. Now I kind of don't want to quit. Oddly, smoking helps me write.
> 
> As for the other stuff, no. Never touched it.


 
i got told menthos make you stirile, as for me i am 18year young been smoking weed sicne 17 ciggies since 13.


----------



## Otis (Aug 15, 2009)

Tried one once; couldn't see what all the fuss was about lol. Plus my boyfriend refused to kiss me for the rest of the night because he said i smelt like a car exaust :,-(. So that was kinda a motivator to not smoke anymore.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2009)

lol at all the nevers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

God dam these people are strait edge, Lol 69% nevers


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol at all the nevers.



ha, oh Harley, you always know just what to say.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol at all the nevers.



Because hope is not lost to the world, even if "Not Always Right" would led us to believe otherwise :V


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 15, 2009)

I've smoked pot a few times, but never anything else if second hand smoke doesn't count.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a relapsed smoker, but I'll be kicking it again soon. And of course, I used to smoke a lot of pot.. not so much anymore.


----------



## Poink (Aug 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol at all the nevers.



lol at the more drugs than tobacco


----------



## Lobo Roo (Aug 15, 2009)

Tobacco. I checked quitting too, but well...it's like, I smoke 3 or 4 a week. That's individual cigarettes, not packs. Mainly when I'm stressed or something. So, really, I'll probably keep going like this until my partner quits when we're ready for her to be pregnant.

My thinking is - yeah, it kills you. So does alchohol in excess, and the chemicals that's in all of our foods, and the pollution...so what the hell? Cancer's in the air we breathe at this point, so I see no need in freaking about quiting for no reason.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

Otis said:


> Tried one once; couldn't see what all the fuss was about lol. Plus my boyfriend refused to kiss me for the rest of the night because he said i smelt like a car exaust :,-(. So that was kinda a motivator to not smoke anymore.


 
You probably didn't do it right. lol If you do it properly your first time, you should get a nice nicotine high pretty quickly.


----------



## Army Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Non smoker! Smoking in my presence will result in loud "Keep that stinky shit away from me!". 

Cigarette smoke stinks and it makes You stink - bleh.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2009)

Army Wolf said:


> Cigarette smoke stinks and it makes You stink - bleh.



not as bad as when trying to get paint with primer off, you have to use gasoline to get it all off quick, from the elbows down. i still smell it a bit even after a shower.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 15, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> not as bad as when trying to get paint with primer off, you have to use gasoline to get it all off quick, from the elbows down. i still smell it a bit even after a shower.



Hey blackfuredfox, want a light?

FWOOOSHHH

oops.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hey blackfuredfox, want a light?
> 
> FWOOOSHHH
> 
> oops.



i was thinking about this thread then, and my mind said, 'damn good thing you dont smoke.'


----------



## Poink (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You probably didn't do it right. lol If you do it properly your first time, you should get a nice nicotine high pretty quickly.



CIGARETTES: DOING IT WRONG


----------



## Army Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> not as bad as when trying to get paint with primer off, you have to use gasoline to get it all off quick, from the elbows down. i still smell it a bit even after a shower.


Yeah , but gasoline doesn't make me feel that burning in chest and cough instantly :/


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2009)

Army Wolf said:


> Yeah , but gasoline doesn't make me feel that burning in chest and cough instantly :/



it dose if someone gets close with fire.


----------



## Army Wolf (Aug 15, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> it dose if someone gets close with fire.



TouchÃ©


----------



## Otis (Aug 15, 2009)

Poink said:


> CIGARETTES: DOING IT WRONG



Hmmm; well i was drunk at the time so i could have gotten the high but thought it was the alcohol talkin. Plus i only tried a bit of a friends which was pretty much down to the stub so i dont think i inhailed enough. Meh lol.


----------



## veinshadow (Aug 15, 2009)

Born with a natural anti-smoking device... it's called asthma .  Now I don't know what would kill me first, an asthma attack or (if I didn't have asthma) the smoking XD.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 15, 2009)

âˆšed the first 2 
buuuuut only occasionally


----------



## FiliaLunae (Aug 15, 2009)

I smoke... but have thought about quitting.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

I fucking love smoking to be hoenst, I smoke the strongest brand in Canada (Export-A Green) and Every time i light up it feels right, almost as nice as an occasional joint


----------



## Sabian (Aug 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Actually, Hookah's are worse than cigarettes. Due to the fact that the water is a very poor filter.



Yeah it would be worse for you if shisha was made out the orgy of chemicals we call cigarette tobacco. I smoke shisha not cigarette tobacco or cigar tobacco even.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 15, 2009)

Sabian said:


> Yeah it would be worse for you if shisha was made out the orgy of chemicals we call cigarette tobacco. I smoke shisha not cigarette tobacco or cigar tobacco even.



Inhaling tobacco smoke, through whatever filter, is considered a health hazard :\

Hookah's are worse than cigarettes, don't get me wrong I fucking love hookahs.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Inhaling tobacco smoke, through whatever filter, is considered a health hazard :\
> 
> Hookah's are worse than cigarettes, don't get me wrong I fucking love hookahs.


  Everything fun kills you well besides sex, and if sex kills you thats some hardcore sex


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 15, 2009)

Poet said:


> Everything fun kills you well besides sex,



Well.....you can get numerous diseases, odd positions can suffocate you (boobs of death anyone? Or strangulation fetish?).


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Well.....you can get numerous diseases, odd positions can suffocate you (boobs of death anyone? Or strangulation fetish?).


 or just a few too many goes at it in a row, hmm,,, I want to try that


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 15, 2009)

Former smoker. I hate to admit it but I miss the habit. I quit in January 2008.

I had a few go-to options. Usually red Pall Mall 100s, Kool Mild 100s or Camel 99s. 

I always preferred 100s for some reason and my friends gave me endless shit for it. Longer smoke equals a smoother drag, usually.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You probably didn't do it right. lol If you do it properly your first time, you should get a nice nicotine high pretty quickly.


 Your to young to be smoking

tobacco is expensive here, a pack of cheap 25's cost me 9$ a norma pack of 25's cost 11-12$, thats why i smoke rollies.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 16, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> odd positions can suffocate you (boobs of death anyone? Or strangulation fetish?).



Today, my 250 pound boyfriend was on top of me while we were making out. I actually passed out in the middle of it from not being able to breathe. FML

I'll just leave that here.


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm never smoking; my grandfather and one of my cousins died from cancer; they were heavy smokers and I have my whole life ahead of me.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2009)

i never answered. i mean, if you can't tell...i smoke. a lot. :U


----------



## Acara (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't smoke cigs. >.> 

That's all i'm sayin. *Innocent whistle*


----------



## Krevan (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I never smoked before I joined the Army. I am around enough second hand I may as well start.

Tried cigs and hated em. I am starting to grow on cigars though. Im still learning how to do it right. Any pro tips?


----------



## Lukar (Aug 17, 2009)

I refuse to smoke. I refuse to do drugs, alcohol... yeah.


----------



## Koray (Aug 17, 2009)

no... I have never smoked, never will


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a fairly heavy nicotine addict.  I smoke about a pack a day (not too bad) but if I'm working and can't smoke around the vehicle/aircraft/fuel tank/explosives, I snus.  About four at a time.  Used to dip Copenhagen, but by the time it makes it over here, it is already dry.  Right now I am in the place where hookah originates from and it is the only place I will not smoke it.  Mostly because I know my command would not understand what it was for and assume the worst.


----------

